# With or Against the grain??



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I've seen some videos where the person clipping the dog clips against the grain of the hair, but then I've also seen ones where they are clipping with it.. Which is it? What would be the result of each? It seems like if you were to go with the grain the clippers wouldn't really pick up all the hair and lift it up to be cut.. would it? Zoey's going to need another clip before long.. and I'd like to make sure I'm not screwing it up..


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I generally go with the grain on most dogs. The only times I go against the grain is cocker and schnauzer heads, and lab shavedowns and all my round faces. Some groomers go against the grain on everything, especially if they are using a clipper vac. The true blade lengths are for going against the grain..so if the blade says it leaves 1/4 inch, it means when going against the grain. I find it cumbersome and awkward, and its much more common to go with the grain. It is much easier to blend to legs, etc. that way too. Its really just preference. Going against the grain is going to give you a "truer even" length all over..but thats not always a good thing. If the dog has crooked legs, a dip in the topline, etc..its going to make that look accentuated. You have more room to play going with the grain I think. Sometimes its easier to get a more even cut with longer guards by going against the grain, but I prefer to hand scissor instead.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh alright thank you! Yea when I clipped her before some spots looked a little funny, like right before her tail.. it didn't blend very nicely into her tail.. I'll give 'with the grain' a try next time! Thanks!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It varies, but I'm kind of like Graco on this one; mostly with the grain...but there are those who I will go against; Cockers, Springers, any dog that poses an issue with 'uneveness' when going with the grain...


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been going against the grain with a little longer blade with my Mini Schnauzers. It works great and they are smoother with a more even cut when I get through. Keep in mind the advice the ladies above gave you, Graco is the one that gave me the tip about against the grain. I was going with the grain. I usually use a 7F against the grain on an Andis 2 speed, it works good with the Schnauzies, David


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I always went with the grain.. ALWAYS...
until yesterday when I groomed a shih tzu with a very straight and very flat coat. I just couldn't get it to look smooth. I went over and over and over and over it, changed my hot blade several times but just couldn't get it smooth. 

Finally I put on a clip on comb and went back wards, against the grain. One swipe and it worked wonders! The client said it was the smoothest and best groom she's ever seen! Still I feel more comfortable going with the grain on most dogs though.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

OhmyDog, there are so many dogs that can benefit from a reverse clipping; I was always told before to clip with the grain of the coat, until I attended a seminar a few years back. Since then, alot of dogs that would normally leave with clipper marks, because you just couldn't get them smooth enough, have gotten a reverse clip. Labs, shihs, springers, and other pooches with flatter coats, can leave with a much nicer clip as a result.


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Just please be careful when going against the grain. YOu can burn the hair folicles. I have groomed for over 35 years. and the only time I go against the grain is with a schnauzer back and of course with smooth clean faces on poodles, spaniels and such. I have seen too many dogs come in with clipper burned coats when groomers go against the grain or do not cool off blades. Just be careful and dont do it often on the same dog. Give the hair time to grow out and recoup. I prefer to stay with how the coat grows. I do more scissor work than most do. But dog shows have taught me that. good luck


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

What does that mean? To burn the hair follicles? Is it just because of the heat or something? Does going backwards make the clippers get hotter for some reason? Last time I cut her I did it against the grain and she had some fuzzy looking spots on her back.. like where the hair looked like it had split ends or something.. would that have been burned hair follicles?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Binkalette said:


> What does that mean? To burn the hair follicles? Is it just because of the heat or something? Does going backwards make the clippers get hotter for some reason? Last time I cut her I did it against the grain and she had some fuzzy looking spots on her back.. like where the hair looked like it had split ends or something.. would that have been burned hair follicles?



I am not exactly sure what the poster means by "burn" the hair follicles. (Follicles is where the hair is growing from the skin) When shaving very short (whether reverse or not) there can be damage caused to the follicles. Usually you see it with a 10 or shorter. What actually happens is ingrown hairs, not burnt follicles. Going in reverse actually helps lessen ingrown hairs, and so does carding the coat out afterwards.Again, this is only for very short lengths, like the 7 reverse or shorter. The longer lengths make NO difference at all. And no, going against the grain doesn't heat up any more than with, etc.


----------

